# dev-lang/python - Resolvido

## martimt

Bom dia.

Porque não consigo instalar este pacote? Diz que falhou a fase de compilação. Como resolver isto? Desde já agradeço.

----------

## luiztheblues

Como você resolveu?

Não citar a resolução é falta de educação, sabia?

Sua thread vai ficar indexada no Google e, quando alguma pobre alma tiver o mesmo problema e achar sua thread numa pesquisa, terá a triste surpresa de ver que está sem resolução.

----------

